
GitHub Down - jcla1
https://status.github.com/#14102013
======
brennebeck
Is it really necessary to always broadcast Github being down? They have a
perfectly good status page for this express purpose.

------
PLejeck
It's rather sad that DDoS attacks seem to just be the norm at this point.

~~~
yeukhon
Well, a lot of people are part of a botnet but few can spot that. I am always
told that ISP is always being attacked.

~~~
PLejeck
Everybody is always under attack. The internet is falling to pieces because of
botnets, and people forming clans for protection (by which I mean CloudFlare,
they're forming CloudFlare)

~~~
yeukhon
I wonder if we could ever produce a statistics on the financial loss, power
consumption of these attacks.

Can you please expand on the cloudflare clan? Sounds interesting!

~~~
PLejeck
I'm making light of the fact that we repeated the same thing that happened in
history. When people started getting attacked, they formed larger groups to
defend themselves. and now we're doing that on the internet with things like
CloudFlare.

------
yeukhon
Interesting. About 20 minutes ago I just finished cloning down linux kernel to
my new vm, which was almost 900MB.

I was able to get roughly 1.3MB/s and the connection seen stable. I supposed I
was lucky to be serve from a stable server at that time.

 _EDIT_

I thought about contributing after watching this
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLBrBBImJt4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLBrBBImJt4)

Gonna fine some low hanging fruit like style fixing and then move my way up!

~~~
fuzzix
Remember kids, if you're just building there's no need to clone the whole
history, a shallow clone of remote HEAD with --depth=1 should suffice.

~~~
yeukhon
Well, I am contributing to the kernel. But thanks.

~~~
MattBearman
Best comeback to a patronising response ever!

